# Free Software



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I don't think that I'm treading on anyones toes with this. (Mods please check)

Free Organising and editing software....looks quite useful.

Called Picasa

free download from http://picasa.google.com/

enjoy...

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rog,

I can't argue with a link to free, legal software mate.









That is a good thing in my book.









We could have a forum dedicated to free, open licence software that will help members on a limited budget to get jobs done?

We don't need piracy but we would benefit from good, free and open licenced software as long as our site owner is comfortable with the links.

We just need to make sure the links are what they say they are.







No spyware or bad java scripts, just honest stuff.

I will help in any way I can if a member has a site to such software but has doubts, I will log on to them and check them out if confirmation is needed.









.....................on my Linux box until I've checked them out.







It has CrossOver Office but I haven't installed IE on it yet.

I will do soon.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one Roger

Just checked out the program

Allows you to place all your photographs in one place without removing them from the original location.

Allows you to relocate pictures within the program into different file names.

Allows you to view as a slideshow, a timeline (a good little feature) and allows you to batch photographs to save to cd.

Installed it and put all my photographs into 4 different files in 15 minutes. Sorted, I can now find my photos much quicker than before.

Give it a try ..............another program by Google.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Give it a try ..............another program by Google.


Couldnt put it better myself.....

The Boys played well yesterday, I thought


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

They did Roger.

I hope you're talking about WALES ????????????









Just encountered a problem with the program.

My website folder could not find all the pictures, so even though the packageing says, does not remove files from their original location, it apparently does.

Use caution ..........program good for users without websites.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I got IE6 running under CrossOver so if there are any sites that need to be checked that anyone's concerned about give me a shout.

If you are worried that there may be malware in a potentially useful programme I will download it and try to install it in CrossOver just to check it out.

Let's be sensible though.


----------

